# HTV News & Weather



## Isambard (Nov 27, 2007)

Arrrrrr.  

What was the name of the black woman who used to jointly read the HTV news with that Somerset bloke? 
She used to do sign language for the local weather and then sign the headlines at the end as well.

Cheers muchly babbers.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hmmm...I don't know but she once did the signing at a play at the Hippodrome too iirc


----------



## Isambard (Nov 27, 2007)

Cheri summat?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 27, 2007)

Sherrie Eugene  

http://www.roaring-girl.com/persmain.shtml

Part of 'Roaring Girl Productions' now...Grrrrr


----------



## Geri (Nov 28, 2007)

Didn't you ask this once before?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 28, 2007)

bruce


----------



## Isambard (Nov 28, 2007)

I might have done but never got an answer. It just came up again last week when i was talking with a black girlfriend of mine about sign language and she couldn't believe the West Country was so progressive.


----------

